# TUNA TRIP



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

mid july....
looking for 4 guy;s to split FUEL,BAIT,ICE,BOAT WASH PROLY 350 EACH
I HAVE A 32' C,C TWIN 250'S i have a life raft epirb,
i run out of freeport .


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you still looking for a crew? Myself and three others were considering getting a trip together sometime soon. Sounds fun depending on dates.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Champ said:


> mid july....
> looking for 4 guy;s to split FUEL,BAIT,ICE,BOAT WASH PROLY 350 EACH
> I HAVE A 32' C,C TWIN 250'S i have a life raft epirb,
> i run out of freeport .


If this idea is still being floated, PM me.


----------



## CAJUNROSS (Jul 15, 2008)

I have Me + 1 who would join in if space is available. Experience anglers from Lousisiana just moved to Texas trying to learn the waters.


----------

